# GPS orientation resets to “North Up”



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I like my GPS in “heading up” mode or whatever it’s called (so towards the top of the screen is your direction of travel). Apparently the car doesn’t; more than half the time I need to touch the compas between drives to get it back into my preferred mode


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

atebit said:


> I like my GPS in "heading up" mode or whatever it's called (so towards the top of the screen is your direction of travel). Apparently the car doesn't; more than half the time I need to touch the compas between drives to get it back into my preferred mode


You're spot on and I hate North up! Every time I use navigation and cancel and/or reach my destination it resets to North Up


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe just drive north? 

Hopefully while you are navigating, it's heading up, right?

Sounds like a bug anyway. Send a bug report, hopefully they can fix it for the next version.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> Maybe just drive north?
> 
> Hopefully while you are navigating, it's heading up, right?
> 
> Sounds like a bug anyway. Send a bug report, hopefully they can fix it for the next version.


Yes the navigation is "heading up" which works well and in addition to that as you near a highway exchange or turn, the map zooms and shows which lane(s) to be in!


----------



## Phil Kulak (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, this is pretty annoying. Hopefully it get's fixed.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Well at least they moved the phone and music controls so you don’t have to be Reed Richards to reach them.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I do end up tapping that a lot, either to go back to "heading up" or to re-center the map after I've panned/zoomed it.


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

I guess I'm an oddball. I like north up and I'm frustrated when the map default to "heading up," or whatever it's called.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Impatient said:


> I guess I'm an oddball. I like north up and I'm frustrated when the map default to "heading up," or whatever it's called.


I prefer north up too but it really should remember your settings. I sent in a report about the car not remembering your folded mirror position since I manually fold them before pulling in my garage.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

+1 for North Up!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> +1 for North Up!


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine remembers the always up or north up setting. Just tested it. It seems its remembering the folded mirror position now too. Still on 10.5, no changes there.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:

You guys are funny!


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

I think @Bokonon deserves a winner tag for this!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Brett said:


> I think @Bokonon deserves a winner tag for this!
> View attachment 7283


Inception!
:tearsofjoy:


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Brett said:


> I think @Bokonon deserves a winner tag for this!
> View attachment 7283


Steal like an artist Edison


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Mine does *not* remember that I hate north up and want the map oriented to show which way I'm going, right side map on right side of me... for those that like N up, that's fine - map should remember or have a setting.. such an easy thing to fix!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

North up for walking directions.
Heading up for driving.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Heading up all the way. But I also want the car to keep my current zoom level when navigating and not snap back to showing the whole route. Equally annoying.


----------

